# Help me concentrate!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

OK-can anyone please help me to concentrate. I have a lot of coursework to do in these holidays but i can't seem to be able to get it started, or when i do. I don't have a very long concentration span. I can't seem to read a book for more than about 5minutes, let alone write huge essays on them!







Does anyone have any thoughts on how i can get some work done! I don't want to fail because i cant get my head round the books and planning!







Also, after trying to work for a while i get so sleepy that i just giveup. It could just be bordom?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Splifferoonies!Yeah, been there done that! When I was at university, I studied with the radio/music on as it provided background noise, pleasant songs I liked, and kept a level of happiness going during the task. When I was a teen still at home, I would have the radio on very low, because my parents thought it was "bad" to have it on while studying. If it does not distract you, try it and see; the music improves your mood and allows you to not hear other noises. If it makes you less concentrated (and for some it might, then bag that idea.)Another thing to do, is to say, I am going to work for one hour, then I will allow myself a break. And for the break, get away from the surroundings if you can, but then go back at a designated time. Usually what happens, is if you push to a designated time, you sometimes are flowing and keep going past it, because you know you have allowed yourself a slot of time to stop.Anyway,that works for me sometimes.Also, take it in small bites. Read for a session, then do another task for a session, if you find you can't concentrate. Another thing, make sure you are breathing! I know this sounds silly, but breathe deeply from your diaphragm (the muscle in your tummy) and get lots of oxygen to your brain... it helps invigorate you!Another thing is to burn a candle fragrance you really like, or wear a cologne you like; the sense of smell helps; or you can do this, put a pan of cinnamon and vanilla and a bit of water and zap it or boil it, and this settles you too.If all else fails, take a walk or take a nap... you may need one or the other or both.. and get some protein in ya, instead of carbs, that peps you also. Then there's always the college way: cola drink!Good luck, honey... you can do it!!!







Love ya, "Amerimum"


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

I find that a large mug of hot coffee (even decaf) or tea helps. I guess because it gives my body something to do, thus keeping it awake, while my mind is reading/studying.If just reading (& can't concentrate) I often run into the problem where I realize that I've been reading a few pages & have no idea what was on them. That can be fixed by taking notes (even if I never read them later) because it forces me to concentrate & think about the material. Actually, I think that's better than a hot beverage - it takes more effort, but it implants the material in my brain better. Better yet is if the material is conducive to making diagrams - if I can draw a picture of it, I REALLY have to understand it. HTH!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, how are you gonna be the PM if you don't study?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes Eric, i know! I actually did do some work this afternoon, but only a bit because i ran into the problem of having no idea what the question was asking. I will email the lecturer then try again tomorrow!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ooh, I have another question, or rather a statement. I'm a bit worried now. I got a phonecall ealier from a friend of mine offering me a skiing holiday for free because someone dropped out at the last minute. Its to the French Alps. If i go we leave on Friday.I am worried that my IBS wouldn't cope with it. Its an overnight coach journey. I would like to go skiing. but i haven't been for years and years and i wasn't very good when i went the first time!Oh god. Advice please again!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I vote for skiing.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliff, this may help although its for exams same principles and you can use it for your exams and other things in life. http://www.brookes.ac.uk/student/services/health/exam.html


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have voted for skiing too! Woo Hoo! Now i have to spend loads of money buying salopettes! Bugger! Oh well, its worth it though for a free trip!We leave Friday night at 10pm and return on SUnday 7th.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

The best thing you can do to help your concentration is to get sufficient sleep of the right kind. I'm fairly new to this board so I don't know any of your specifics. But what I can tell you is that the first few hours of sleep that you get at night are physically restorative, but not mentally restorative... that comes later. So get your 8 hours ! If you have any issues with sleeping well.... talk to your physician about a sleep aid. I personally take a low dose of a mild antidepressant called Trazadone and it works very well. I understand there is a new short-term sleep aid out there by the name of Sonata from which some people get really good results.I wouldn't recommend this on a regular basis, but when I've been in a time constraint, caffeine and chocolate has helped me to ace the worst exams. But it definitely won't help your sleep patterns (avoid it the last 8-10 hours before you go to sleep)Hope this helps. Best Wishes. Evie


----------

